# termite treatment



## gkaro (Nov 21, 2010)

I've sent a message to pabugman but in case its not received i'll try a mass post again.

Posters here have recommended a borate spray like timbor to preserve new wood.
I found a co. that wants to use dragnet or permethrin instead...
Does anyone have an opinion.
Want to make sure he just doesn't want to use what he has in stock...

Thanks.


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

The borate sprays are so superior to anything else as far as wood treatment. You used the word preservative-if that is what you want as opposed to treating a current insect problem, then only a borate spray will preserve wood and prevent mold, fungus, insects. The others named are only insecticdes and not that good at wood-destroying insects anyway, no efficacy at fungus, mold, etc.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Agreed. Thanks to advice from exterminators, a boron based spray or dusting got added added to all projects of mine. It is cheap. Here is the source I use but there are countless others and even a chemical supplier will have stuff. Do be a bit careful with the stuff though. It can render soil sterile for a long time.

http://www.abatron.com/buildingandrestorationproducts/woodrestorationmaintenance.html?vmcchk=1

Let an exterminator deal with things beyond or even with your boron application. It is so much cheaper in the long run than wasting money on pretty bottles of stuff at the hardware store.

I often felt like the termite inspection thing a gangster racketeering effort in California. I had the house tented prior to listing it so it looked nice on paper. It sold near instantly but the buyer's bank insisted it be tented again. 

Termites are not something we worry a lot about as a front of mind problem here in the City---we've larger pests to hand cuff and fry in the pan. When working in Central Illinois they were problematical but I never saw a tent over anything. On renovation projects I did, I usually talked clients into a perimeter system for termites and an annual contract with an exterminator inspection of the traps and for all their needs. It was not especially hard when I just had them, to start, total all the retail containers of stuff under the counter that was not working. Having a contracted exterminator saves so much aggravation. The folks have licenses to buy real stuff. And they apply according to the labels. Most consumers ignore them and risk the health of their family and pets, at great cost, and for stuff that just does not work well.


----------

